# BIG boy wanting to ride...



## alexx03 (Feb 13, 2012)

hey guys my names alex,im 5'11 315 lbs
ive always wanted to learn how to snowboard since a couple of my buddies do it already and although there also beginners there pretty good.
i went on sunday for the first time EVER,no idea what i was doing haha i figured hey i use to skateboard when i was younger and wakeboard so it must be sort of the same! obviously the hardest part for me was getting up off my ass or even off my toe side! after a couple of tries tho i started getting it in my own fat way haha 
now the shitty part,
15 mintes into it i fall a couple times and i feel im getting the hang of it,then i take a nasty fall...seems my knee wanted to go one way and my ankle another LOL got home and checked it out, some bruising and swelling and limping everywhere. 2 days later im still icing and limping no bruising or swelling but still some pain but the ice feels good.
so now my questions, this fall doesn't bother me at all,ive always been the athletic fat boy. from what ive read on the web and on this forum its possible for us heavyweights to do this and be pretty good at it for an average boarder. ive read that we may need a wide board depending on shoe size im 10.5 11 and that starts at 12 so i believe i dont need that. i have also read that board size goes by height,but because of my weight it will most likely need to be longer? also because of my weight im gunna need a board with a good stiffness level?
another question would be about bindings, i obviously feel that the bindings where you dont need to sit down such as the flows or cinch bindings would be easier to do up? can someone chime in on that?
basically im just looking for a good setup for a beginner of my size,im planning on going to some lessons and i want my own stuff to avoid rental rates.
this got to long already,thanks in advance


----------



## alexx03 (Feb 13, 2012)

also if this should be in another section if a mod could please move it,thanks!


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

alexx03 said:


> hey guys my names alex,im 5'11 315 lbs
> ive always wanted to learn how to snowboard since a couple of my buddies do it already and although there also beginners there pretty good.
> i went on sunday for the first time EVER,no idea what i was doing haha i figured hey i use to skateboard when i was younger and wakeboard so it must be sort of the same! obviously the hardest part for me was getting up off my ass or even off my toe side! after a couple of tries tho i started getting it in my own fat way haha
> now the shitty part,
> ...


First of all welcome to the forum dude! You might wanna repost this thread in the boards section of the forum as you'll probably receive better answers there. 

Looks like you've done some good research before posting this and I'd say your spot on with some of your assessments. Your might need a wide board with your weight/foot size,it depends on the board/boots as well, however as for the bindings you can strap in without sitting down with pretty much all of them. The Flows might be a bit easier for sure but there are other types of bindings out there which may perform better for you. 

What type of riding are you looking at doing as well? Freestyle, park, groomers, etc. With that I might be able to throw a couple starter setups together for you as well.


----------



## alexx03 (Feb 13, 2012)

kool thanks man,ill try and do that.
just freeriding i guess for now,really just want to learn how to get down the hill without falling on my ass. if its possible i would want a board that would be good for freeriding but if i get brave would be able to handle a couple bumps in the snow once i get better hahaha this would also help me save some money so that once i get better i dont need to go board shopping again.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You're going to need the absolute stiffest longest board your shop carries. I hope for your sake, that you are on the west coast. Good luck!


----------



## alexx03 (Feb 13, 2012)

cifex said:


> You're going to need the absolute stiffest longest board your shop carries.


okay,my question about this is when i rented equipment this weekend the tech told me that a long board will be faster and harder to control,he gave me a board just at my chin. was this wrong of him?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Pretty much. You just want a big one so it won't feel like you are riding on a twig.


----------



## alexx03 (Feb 13, 2012)

this would obviously make learning to ride a little harder right?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I was close to your size when I started riding and my first board was a fairly stiff 159 wide, you'd probably be good with something a little larger. I remember how rough the crashes were when there's that much weight hitting the ground, it's good to hear that your not discouraged and planning to get back out there. Snowboarding was a great motivation for me to drop some weight, I'm at 185 now and having a blast riding as much as possible.

Where do you ride?


----------



## alexx03 (Feb 13, 2012)

Rufus said:


> I was close to your size when I started riding and my first board was a fairly stiff 159 wide, you'd probably be good with something a little larger. I remember how rough the crashes were when there's that much weight hitting the ground, it's good to hear that your not discouraged and planning to get back out there. Snowboarding was a great motivation for me to drop some weight, I'm at 185 now and having a blast riding as much as possible.
> 
> Where do you ride?


im in toronto,canada. only been to one mountain haha thanks for the words of encouragement and yes it freaking hurts !


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Yea man riding on a larger board is going to be harder initially to learn on. However a bigger board offers you more stability and whatever you can do on a bigger board you're going to be able to do on a smaller board that much more easily. Ultiamtely it may suck to begin with but in the end you'll be a better rider for it.


----------



## alexx03 (Feb 13, 2012)

thats kool thanks man.
so anyone wanna give me a couple ideas of a couple good board/binding/boot to start off?
like i said before im looking at a binding like flows or the cinch to make things a little easyer.
i have flat wide/feet,yes another problem to think about lol so are there any boots that are made for wider feet?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If your a size 11 go wide. I'm 6' barefoot and was 325 when I started riding 6 years ago. I'm 280 now, still big. Your key for stability is going to be muscle mass to fat ass ratio. Work out your core and legs hard if you aren't gonna lose the extra weight. I can bench 400 and squat 850, do 100 pushups no problem and do ab workouts for hours on end but I'm not gonna drop to a 1000 calorie a day diet to be 200 lbs.... Been there, done that and was miserable..... I WILL make a serious effort to get to 240-250 though. My wife is always pissed cause I can hike 12 hours no problem and she starts bitching after 6 hours 

I'm only saying this because you will notice a big difference in riding if you have the muscle to support riding. All these dudes that are 150-180 lbs have no idea.... 


I have found that 159w to 166w is a good board for me and that's the size range that has worked well in a rocker/camber hybrid type board. I ride on the stiffer side of everything which will make it a mid flex with your extra size. I ride a 159w smokin snowboards kt-22 primarily which is a stiff board, I also ride with flow bindings and the stiffest boot I can find. Ride insane is pretty nice and I have a pair of burtons too that are stiff..... Don't remember the style. I like the smokin clash rocker boards and lib tech c2btx too, their dark series is nice..... 

I have no problem in any conditions from ice to knee deep powder on my board. I am going to a 166w kt-22 next year just for high speed stability. I find anywhere above Above about 35mph I get a little squirrely on the 159w and have had better stability on he slightly longer board.... As a beginner you want the shorter board.....

I'm a 38 waist and 54 chest, i have a hard time finding good outer wear.... Snce I'm typing I'll just add this in there..... Burton cargo pants, 686 denims both fit very comfortably and probably would go up to a 42 waist, I have 3 burtons and 2 686... Jackets were always harder to find because of my broad chest and long arms, 6'10" wing span. My three brands are Oakley, Columbia and north face. Pants and jackets are all XXL and fit great.


----------



## alexx03 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kool thanks for the good post,I'm not worried to much about not being athletic enuff. Played soccer from age 2-16 and all kinds of sports between that(basketball,football,wake boarding,skateboarding, hockey etc.) now a days I don't play as many sports but I play soccer once in a while but do the gym everyday! I'm plan is to lose weight obviously and hopefully boarding helps.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You can lose weight boarding for sure. Riding in a more advanced dynamic way you burn 700-1000 calories an hour. Its not great cardio for some but at our size its great core and leg workout for sure....


----------



## alexx03 (Feb 13, 2012)

kool thanks guys!
so the board just need to be 165+(the higher the better) and with a mid level flex.
what would you guys consider to be the better binding choice,flows or the K2 cinch/K2 auto bindings?
and any model boots out there that fit a little wider? i have very wide/flat feet.


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Alex,

Welcome to the thread my dude. Being a "big guy" isn't that bad now-a-days. I'm 5'11 290 and I have a Salomon Drift Magnum Wide board at 162cm. I have Salomon Arcade Bindings, and Flow Ansr BOA Boots. 

Weight does play a factor, but you'll want a stiffer board, especially if you want to start doing freestyle. I promise it will get easier, the bumps and bruises and the soreness is all part of starting out. 
Good luck to you buddy, and SHREDDDDD


----------



## alexx03 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kool thanks bud,all these I'm a big guy and board comments are really making me want to go shopping and back on the mountain!! Haha


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I too am up there in size, 6'2, 306lbs. When I learned to ride it was on a Nitro Magnum 168. I love that board, and am actually planning on picking one up this off season. Anyways, keep it up, it definitely gets more fun!


----------



## alexx03 (Feb 13, 2012)

kool thanks man,have a trip to N.carolina this weekend for work,once i get back im going shopping LOL


----------

